# Someone's Pets



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

I saw this wonderful-looking and well behaved dog at the park today. I came around the corner with my dog ( on the leash, because she is _not_ as well-behaved, lol ) and there was this one, posed so nicely.




 

A neighborhood cat and one of her kittens:
1 Mama


 
2 White Kitten


----------



## CherylL (Sep 14, 2017)

Love the portraits.  We have 3 schnauzers.  The one that is sluggish in the backyard turns into a nut at the park on the leash.  The other 2 are nuts in the backyard and quite passive on the leash.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 14, 2017)

Number 1 is my favorite!!!!!!!!!! Love that face


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

CherylL said:


> Love the portraits.  We have 3 schnauzers.  The one that is sluggish in the backyard turns into a nut at the park on the leash.  The other 2 are nuts in the backyard and quite passive on the leash.


People who aren't dog lovers probably don't realize how a breed can carry traits but still have such different individualism. Thank you!


smoke665 said:


> Number 1 is my favorite!!!!!!!!!! Love that face


I like that one best too, Smoke. We have been chuckling at those kittens. They are very feral when it comes to anything other than Mom or each other. Thanks!


----------

